# Conseil d'équipement



## floooowk (15 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'écris ces quelques lignes, car j'envisage de changer de fournisseur d'accès Internet.
Quel rapport ?
J'étais chez Free jusqu'à maintenant, et utilisais donc la fonction qui mime le Airplay d'Apple sur la freebox revolution (avec quelques ratés tout de même).

J'envisage de passer chez Bouygues qui vient de sortir des offres très attractives. Les problèmes de compatibilité avec Apple semblent derrière d'après ce que j'ai pu lire... Toutefois, je vais probablement prendre la Bbox sensation, et non la classique, qui ne fonctionnerait pas avec Airplay (à confirmer ?).

Bref, pour conserver le screen mirroring, et les autres fonctionnalités d'Airplay, j'envisage d'acheter une Apple TV.
Au final, j'ai donc une TV avec un seul port HDMI. Il me faudra donc un switch.

Mon idée serait d'avoir un switch auto, histoire d'éviter de me retrouver avec une télécommande en plus sur la table. En gros, quand j'allume la box, ma tv se met sur la box, quand j'allume l'apple TV, la tv se met directement dessus. 
J'ai trouvé ça : Maison Du Numérique
Savez-vous si ça marche ?

L'autre solution serait une télécommande universelle, mais je ne sais pas si c'est compatible avec la box, ni avec l'apple tv, et ça commence à faire beaucoup d'équipement, mais pourquoi pas...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Proto13 (15 Avril 2014)

Si c'est juste pour la fonction de streamer sur la TV, pourquoi pas essayer le chromecast? Après c'est un peu plus cher que le switch


----------



## floooowk (15 Avril 2014)

Bonjour Proto13, merci pour ta réponse.
A ma connaissance, le Chromecast ne permet pas de faire du screen mirroring depuis un iPhone ou un MacBook ; à mois que je ne me trompe ?


----------



## Proto13 (16 Avril 2014)

Si justement, c'est un peu ce qui se veut être sa fonction de base. On le branche en HDMI à la TV et ensuite on connecte n'importe quelle smartphone (Android iOS...) ou ordinateur (Mac, PC) via le réseau Wifi. 

Mais en fait je me rends compte que dans ton message tu indiques n'avoir qu'un seul port HDMI, donc ça risque d'être embêtant car il faut aussi brancher la box...


----------



## floooowk (19 Avril 2014)

Après vérifications, effectivement, le chromecast ne fait pas de recopie vidéo intégrale, mais il plutôt sur un nombre limité d'application (par ex, si je veux afficher les photos iPhoto de mon Macbook sur ma tv, je ne peux pas à priori)...

Du coup, j'ai continué à chercher et j'ai trouvé un adaptateur HDMI-> VGA pour Apple TV (qui prend en charge le son) : Kanex ATV Pro HDMI to VGA Adapter with Audio Support - Apple Store (U.S.) 

Il est pas donné, mais a l'air efficace. En revanche, à votre avis, pour le relier à ma tv, je peux prendre n'importe quel câble VGA male / male (sachant qu'il faut transférer l'image et le son).

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Proto13 (19 Avril 2014)

Alors pour ta dernière question, je dois t'avouer que je ne sais pas trop, je ne suis pa assez renseigné dans ce domaine. Désolé


----------

